# Range Finder



## Tang (Oct 24, 2012)

What are you guys using to range coyotes in the field?

I seem to misjudge distance often and want a tool to eliminate this.

Thanks!


----------



## jmote54 (Jan 7, 2015)

Tang said:


> What are you guys using to range coyotes in the field?
> 
> I seem to misjudge distance often and want a tool to eliminate this.
> 
> Thanks!


I bowhunt also, so I just use my rangefinder, my opinion it's the best 250 bucks you can spend when it comes to hunting, I also did some practicing with my mildot scope and can do a quick rough estimate looking through the scope. I still prefer my rangefinder though.


----------



## jmote54 (Jan 7, 2015)

To expand a little more I try to range landmarks in the field so I know when they get to that tree they are 250 yds, that way I can get on then quicker


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

For hunting I suggest setting up your rifle and scope for Point blank range, this way there is no ranging or using hold over, just pick the max range you think you would shoot and go from there. Check out this link

http://www.shooterscalculator.com/point-blank-range.php?df=G1&bc=0.48&vi=2800&sh=1.5&ts=4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

PW told you right. With a 243 you should be holding on fur to 300 yds with a light bullet.

zeroed at 200yds a 58gr V-max only drops 4.5" at 300


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great advice right there.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Tang (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. How big do you calculate the target to be?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Use the actual kill zone and reduce it somewhat for human error afield. Coyote I'd guess at about 4 inches, meaning your bullet should not rise or drop any more than 2 inches high or low from your center aiming point.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Tang,

I don't want to read too much into your question, but... I do understand why bowhunters range a specific animal. Archery elevation can be tricker than rifle elevation.

When I get to a call stand, I use my range-finder to range the area and note landmarks of 100, 150, 200, 250 and 300, etc. In the military they call it a "Range Card". I do it mentally. It also allows my to scan for what Jerry Blair calls "Buggers". "Buggers" are those things in fading light that look like a cat or coyote. You eliminate starring at them, cause you've already ID'd them prior to call. When the dogs do come in, there is no time for a rangefinder...it's rifle work time.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Memories Natty I remember in the forces doing the same while passing the night in the foxhole


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Get your hands on the December 2017 issue of Gun Digest. There is an article on what's called the 1/3 second rule. This setup will give you an even better zero than (PBR) point blank range.


----------

